# aquamist jet nozzles



## MisterM52 (Apr 27, 2016)

anybody here run water injection? I am after a couple jet nozzles for the aquamist unit, 4mm hose. 

I cant find any simple alternate jets for these things, whats even more utterly disgusting is aquamist direct is a scummy place to buy and have it shipped as its over priced for some nozzles that are worth cents, what a hegemony.

update

bought some... :thumbup:


----------

